

How Fast is the National Broadband Network? Broadband in Australia. - brotchie
http://howfastisthenbn.com.au/

======
jfoster
This is getting quite a lot of media attention in AU today.
[http://www.smh.com.au/it-pro/government-it/nbn-speed-test-
we...](http://www.smh.com.au/it-pro/government-it/nbn-speed-test-website-
draws-quick-fire-20130508-2j7cw.html)

~~~
prawn
Sadly with a predictable line of "All this means is faster pirating of Game of
Thrones" in the comments. So shortsighted.

------
ghuntley
Bravo, seriously. Bravo!

